# steam + nvidia = games geschenk



## ugimen (23. Juli 2008)

Portal: First Slice is free for all NVIDIA Gamers

richtig...

hl2 deathmatch
hl2 lost coast
peggle extreme

umsonst

portal : keine ahnung ob es umsonst ist oder nur demo, aber so was wollte ich den PCGHX-usern wie auch den redaktören nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## DanielX (23. Juli 2008)

Sry, das ist nicht das ganze Game sondern nur ne exclusive Demo.


----------



## Maggats (23. Juli 2008)

hl² DM

hl² loast coast 

und peegle extreme 

is full version.


----------



## grubsnek (25. Juli 2008)

HL2 Lost Coast hats doch früher mal kostenlos gegeben !? Ist ja nur ein einzelnes Level mit geringer Spieldauer. Lost Coast sollte doch nur HDR einführen oder so ? 

Ich fänds jedenfalls unverschämt dafür Geld zu verlangen.


----------

